# Native Code > برنامه نویسی موبایل > برنامه نویسی iOS با Objective C و Swift >  راهنمایی در مورد iPhone

## Future

سلام دوستان. من یه سوال دارم و این و با یه مثال توضیح میدم.
1) یه رستوران هست که چندسن شعبه در شهر داره. 
2) یه برنامه می خواد که مردم بتونن رو iPhone شون پیاده کنن.
3) هر نفر می تونه منوی رستوران رو ببینه و سفارش رو به نزدیکترین محلش ارسال کنه
4)یعد از ارسال سعبه مربوطه سفارش رو iPhone ش یا روی کامپیوترش مشاهده می کنه.

حالا سوالم اینجاست که این برنامه چطوری باید پیاده بشه؟
ایا کسی نظری داره؟
وب سرویس؟؟

----------


## رها

ساده ترین راه در اختیار داشتن IP Valid هست که فقط از مقدار IP توی برنامه کلاینت برای اتصال به پایگاه داده استفاده می شه. البته با وب سرویس هم می شه
مهم اینه که از چه بستری می خوای استفاده کنی اینایی که من گفتم در صورتی جواب می ده که مشتری روی گوشیش اینترنت داشته باشه.
می تونی از اس ام اس هم استفاده کنی که اون هم نیاز به گیرنده اس ام اس داری ولی خوب واسه کاربرها کار رو راحت تر میکنه
ولی یه چیز رو نفهمیدم منظورت از نزدیکترین شعبه بهش چیه؟ یعنی می خوای موقعیت گوشی رو نقشه پیدا کنی؟ اینکه می شه پروژه GIS شدنیه ولی سخته

----------

